# 100% Vienna Malt Brew



## Jim_Levet (4/10/08)

I have some JW Vienna Malt that seems pretty nice & tasty to munch on while I am stuffing around with the roller spacing on my Barley Crusher. I am thinking of a 100 % Vienna grain bill, I may lightly toast 400g's of it also. Probably fuggles all the way as there is no shortage of that here at the moment & some WLP 023 to fire it up. Any thoughts or comments from those that have attempted such a beer would be appreciated.
James


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/10/08)

I've not made, but I've had a 100% vienna beer - This was a bavarian style lager pretty much a standard "festbier" really. Nice. Malty and from what I can gather on some German sites, a reasonably common malt bill.

Dunno how that will mix up with fuggles, probably well I'm guessing.

Big malty beer. An ale yeast I assume??

TB


----------



## razz (4/10/08)

I brewed mine with 100% Vienna and Swiss lager yeast, I didn't get the big malty hit I thought I would. Next time I would go some munich malt as well.


----------



## wessmith (4/10/08)

JL, no more than 70% of the JW Vienna. It is pretty full on for body. Weyermann or any other Euro Vienna is OK at 100%

Wes


----------



## dr K (4/10/08)

Just be careful using Australian (or British) Vienna.
Weyermann Vienna can and is used at near on 100%, in fact Ray Daniels designed an APA using 95+% Vienna.
Thirsty Boy is right about the festbier style, it goes really well with German Vienna as the base malt. German brewers are happy to use Vienna as a base malt but in Australia and Britain it is viewed as an adjunct and malted with this in mind.
Trust me, I have used both.....
K


----------



## Jim_Levet (4/10/08)

wessmith said:


> JL, no more than 70% of the JW Vienna. It is pretty full on for body. Weyermann or any other Euro Vienna is OK at 100%
> 
> Wes



Thanks for the input gents. I have some flaked barley, so we are looking at 85% Vienna, 10% flaked barley, & 5% crystal. 66degrees C for a 90 min single infusion, whilst I take the dog for a walk. I must remember to put my clock forward for an early mash in. I was headed to 70%, but 25% flaked seemed a bit much.
James


----------



## Tony (4/10/08)

I used Weyermann Vienna as the base malt in a stout years ago......... it was fantastic!

I have heard that the Australian vienna is a bit more full on than the german one, but i have not used the Aussie vienna to compare.

I dont think i ever will. The weyermann malt is just too nice.

cheers


----------



## wessmith (4/10/08)

JL, drop the FB and add sugar to dry out the recipe. That JW Vienna will still give you heaps of body.......

Wes



Jim_Levet said:


> Thanks for the input gents. I have some flaked barley, so we are looking at 85% Vienna, 10% flaked barley, & 5% crystal. 66degrees C for a 90 min single infusion, whilst I take the dog for a walk. I must remember to put my clock forward for an early mash in. I was headed to 70%, but 25% flaked seemed a bit much.
> James


----------



## Jim_Levet (4/10/08)

wessmith said:


> JL, drop the FB and add sugar to dry out the recipe. That JW Vienna will still give you heaps of body.......
> 
> Wes




OK so I have 6kg of JW Vienna, & 300g of JW Crystal to go in the mash tun & 700g of CSR's finest to go in the kettle. I found some Targets that were in the wrong freezer, so that will take care of the bittering.
I have put my clock forward already, can't wait.
James


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/10/08)

That sounds nice JL - let us know how it turns out.

Wes and DrK - good advice about the difference between Aussie and German Vienna, It wouldn't have occurred to me and I have been considering a beer with a close to 100% vienna bill for a while - I shall make sure I use the Weyermann version now. Thanks

TB


----------



## Stuster (5/10/08)

Definitely do that, TB. I was given some JW Vienna a while back and decided to do a mostly Vienna APA with it as an experiment. All I added to the grain bill was a touch of crystal and melanoidin for body  . It was most definitely too much body and verging on the cloying. It was helped by the fact that there were plenty of hops and the yeast was a second generation slurry which helped it finish quite low. Happy to have tried it and the beer was drinkable but certainly not a malt I'd rush to use as a base malt from that experience.


----------



## mika (5/10/08)

Anyone care to post their recipe for a Vienna APA. I've got a bag of Weyermann here that I need to chew thru. I liked it 50-50 with Pils in a Vienna Lager.


----------



## seemax (6/10/08)

I've just started drinking my Vienna Lager.

Made up with essentially Powells Vienna and some light crsytal, hopped with plenty of Hallertau and fermented with S-23 for 10days. Didn't bother cold conditioning.

End result is a really nice beer, less body than expected, thick long lasting head, wonderful aromas. Would certainly repeat this one, maybe even chuck in some Munich.


----------

